# Transmission Fluid Swap Quote



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

It's the fluid. It has been stated on here that the fluid is like $30/L


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Why do you think so many people are switching to the AMSOIL fluid? Even at retail, it's less than half the cost as the OE fluid but meets all of the specifications and even improves the shifting quality over the OE fluid in this exact transmission. What you're seeing is a fair estimate given the cost of the fluid. $30-$36 per quart. You might want to consider running the AMSOIL ATF instead. It meets the required AW-1 specification and is rated for 2x the severe service interval (45k miles x 2) so a complete flush would be good for 90k miles. URL provided below:

AMSOIL Signature Series Fuel-Efficient Automatic Transmission Fluid


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Almost $500 ohhhh I would pay like $325 for the hassle


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Why do you think so many people are switching to the AMSOIL fluid? Even at retail, it's less than half the cost as the OE fluid but meets all of the specifications and even improves the shifting quality over the OE fluid in this exact transmission. What you're seeing is a fair estimate given the cost of the fluid. $30-$36 per quart. You might want to consider running the AMSOIL ATF instead. It meets the required AW-1 specification and is rated for 2x the severe service interval (45k miles x 2) so a complete flush would be good for 90k miles. URL provided below:
> 
> AMSOIL Signature Series Fuel-Efficient Automatic Transmission Fluid



Oh I have already considered switching.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Thing is, nobody on here has complained about amsoil fluid and that's rare when nobody complains. Definitely the best option


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Hass (May 20, 2015)

I always see people talking about a fluid change, but never mention a filter. Does this transmission not have one?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

It does but it's an internal screen. Have the tear the whole thing apart to get to it


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the pretty dealerships arent paid for by the sales dept


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Why do you think so many people are switching to the AMSOIL fluid? Even at retail, it's less than half the cost as the OE fluid but meets all of the specifications and even improves the shifting quality over the OE fluid in this exact transmission. What you're seeing is a fair estimate given the cost of the fluid. $30-$36 per quart. You might want to consider running the AMSOIL ATF instead. It meets the required AW-1 specification and is rated for 2x the severe service interval (45k miles x 2) so a complete flush would be good for 90k miles. URL provided below:
> 
> AMSOIL Signature Series Fuel-Efficient Automatic Transmission Fluid


I was wondering how this transmission would take if I just drain my transmission oil & replace that with that oil?^^^^
I been thinking of changing my transmission oil every 15K not flush drain. I have done this to all my other cars & have had great success & it is not as good as amsoil oil too. Valvoline max mileage transmission oil if you wonder what I used in other cars. This car I was going to use factory over priced oil.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Check out the how-to section sometime. I wrote an entire how-to post with pictures for the CTD when I did 4x drain and fills with AMSoil ATF....Runs great and I love the piece of mind with the light duty towing I've been occasionally doing. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ion-fluid-diesel-aw-af-40-6-transmission.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My understanding is that GM doesn't want you to flush the transmission fluid. They want you to do a warm gravity drain followed by a refill.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> I was wondering how this transmission would take if I just drain my transmission oil & replace that with that oil?^^^^
> I been thinking of changing my transmission oil every 15K not flush drain. I have done this to all my other cars & have had great success & it is not as good as amsoil oil too. Valvoline max mileage transmission oil if you wonder what I used in other cars. This car I was going to use factory over priced oil.


It you're draining and refilling, you would be fine with the AMSOIL fluid every 30k easily, maybe more. You could get away with 45k intervals if you perform the drain and refill twice. The only reason why I like a complete flush is because it allows you to get 100% of the old fluid out instead of 35-40% of it like in this transmission.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> My understanding is that GM doesn't want you to flush the transmission fluid. They want you to do a warm gravity drain followed by a refill.


It's a more convenient procedure than disconnecting a trans cooler line and hooking it up to a machine that refills the trans while the trans pumps old fluid out.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Seriously $30 a quart--how much is the amsoil a quart, not so sure it's a good practice to mix 2 different oils with different chemical properties-could lead to clutch pack friction plate premature deterioration, the flush procedure xtreme posted up in the "how to" would be very easy to do and is very similar to the GM flush equipment method-both use extra fluid to flush out the old fluid, if the trans has not experienced a melt down (slippage-component failure) than a simple drain and re-fill will get out 1/2 the fluid, in reality once the trans has worn out the clutch pack friction plates your done-trans needs a complete rebuild and a new torque converter which is virtually imposable to clean of all metal particles, so a drain-refill to refresh some of the properties of the fluid WITH the same fluid cannot hurt, it is the fine particles in the spool valves that control all the shifting that cause trans problems, and yes the filter looks like it can only be changed with the case split-I haven't cracked one yet so can't say for sure


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

KENSTV123 said:


> Seriously $30 a quart--how much is the amsoil a quart, not so sure it's a good practice to mix 2 different oils with different chemical properties-could lead to clutch pack friction plate premature deterioration, the flush procedure xtreme posted up in the "how to" would be very easy to do and is very similar to the GM flush equipment method-both use extra fluid to flush out the old fluid, if the trans has not experienced a melt down (slippage-component failure) than a simple drain and re-fill will get out 1/2 the fluid, in reality once the trans has worn out the clutch pack friction plates your done-trans needs a complete rebuild and a new torque converter which is virtually imposable to clean of all metal particles, so a drain-refill to refresh some of the properties of the fluid WITH the same fluid cannot hurt, it is the fine particles in the spool valves that control all the shifting that cause trans problems, and yes the filter looks like it can only be changed with the case split-I haven't cracked one yet so can't say for sure


Less than half the price. 

Mixing is fine. You'll just get a blend of the two properties. They aren't that far apart that it would cause issues. It's not like the chemicals react to each other.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

KENSTV123 said:


> Seriously $30 a quart--how much is the amsoil a quart, not so sure it's a good practice to mix 2 different oils with different chemical properties-could lead to clutch pack friction plate premature deterioration, the flush procedure xtreme posted up in the "how to" would be very easy to do and is very similar to the GM flush equipment method-both use extra fluid to flush out the old fluid, if the trans has not experienced a melt down (slippage-component failure) than a simple drain and re-fill will get out 1/2 the fluid, in reality once the trans has worn out the clutch pack friction plates your done-trans needs a complete rebuild and a new torque converter which is virtually imposable to clean of all metal particles, so a drain-refill to refresh some of the properties of the fluid WITH the same fluid cannot hurt, it is the fine particles in the spool valves that control all the shifting that cause trans problems, and yes the filter looks like it can only be changed with the case split-I haven't cracked one yet so can't say for sure


I will be calling the dealer on the price someday. From what I seen online it is more like $35 for a gallon & $11 a quart
Amazon.com: Genuine GM Fluid 88861954 DEXRON-VI Automatic Transmission Fluid - 1 Gallon: Automotive
& DEXRON - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
& on eBay it is cheaper too. The gallon are sealed from factory from what I see. The people from eBay I seeing are from dealerships too.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The diesel transmission doesn't use dexron 6. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

money_man said:


> The diesel transmission doesn't use dexron 6.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


 My bad I need to start looking where I'm reading before I post sorry :sad010:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> I will be calling the dealer on the price someday. From what I seen online it is more like $35 for a gallon & $11 a quart
> Amazon.com: Genuine GM Fluid 88861954 DEXRON-VI Automatic Transmission Fluid - 1 Gallon: Automotive
> & DEXRON - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> & on eBay it is cheaper too. The gallon are sealed from factory from what I see. The people from eBay I seeing are from dealerships too.





bostonboy said:


> My bad I need to start looking where I'm reading before I post sorry :sad010:


Even $11 a quart is about what you'd pay for the AMSOIL fluid, except the OE fluid is a semi-synthetic group 2/3 blend and AMSOIL's is a group 5. 

Amazon has the AW-1 fluid on sale for $21.48 a quart. List price is $36 a quart. Also semi-synthetic. 

http://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-10-40...&qid=1432733485&sr=8-2&keywords=gm+aw-1+fluid


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

did you just say the price for an amsoil product!? Call the police!


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I got my 2.5 gal. jug of AMSOil for just over $100, and the dealer charged me $90 for the labor to do a full flush with another $14 or so for supplies. So, I did my switch from the factory trans. fluid to AMSOil for a little over $200 in the end. I made the switch around 31,000 miles.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

If you pay like $20 you become and "preferred customer" for a year and I believe the AMSoil ATF was only like 8 something a quart. I bought a whole case cause I put the same fluid in my wife's Civic as well. Shipping was like 10 bucks...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

At almost $500 a fluid change and doing it even every 40,000 miles I think I would just save my money for the eventual trans failure. figure even with a diesel cruze average buyer putting on a ton of miles they will probably get rid of the car before any issues arise anyway. Most people never do any trans service at all and I know many of them make it 200K no problem. 

With that said its ridiculous the diesel price is that much, regular price for a 1.4T automatic is $180. With a coupon I got mine done for $110, even gave me a 2014 1LT cruze as a loaner for a few hours. My trans is much smoother than before though no where near as good as that 2014 felt compared to mine. GM has obviously make some changes over the years.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Most don't even get their trans fluid changed, most manufacturers state it is lifetime fluid anyhow. I will change mine every 50,000 with the factory fluid, but I have the advantage of a father and brother who are GM technicians.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeDan said:


> Most don't even get their trans fluid changed, most manufacturers state it is lifetime fluid anyhow. I will change mine every 50,000 with the factory fluid, but I have the advantage of a father and brother who are GM technicians.


I've seen one too many manufacturers backpedal on that rating. My father's 2006 Tacoma was the same case. Of course they added a spec in 2007 but not for 2006. At 187k miles his trans fluid got so bad that the transmission went. $2500 for a used one.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

I had a BMW whereby the owners manual didnt state a tranny exchange time frame, I asked the Service Adviser and was told it was 'lifetime' - he then proceeded to tell me that my next big service would be at 100k miles where all the fluids would be changed. I mentioned the "lifetime" tranny fluid whereby he responded by saying "100k is a lifetime on a BMW"..........

Im surprised GM doesnt give a 100k interval for the Cruze - that seems to be standard fare these days. I would change mine at 80k but now will have to do it sooner to keep my power train warranty in effect.


----------

